# Film/Video background for the likes of AFI/Calarts?



## ZHaed (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a Graphics Design graduate planning to pursue Film making (and for that applying for MFA/MA in film/tv production). My only concerns is that whether institutes require one to have prior experience in film/television production (like a bachelors in film/video production or a film portfolio)? Also, can anyone point out institutes that do not have any such requirement? I know about NYU and Columbia.

But...although I'm prep'ing to apply for USAID Scholarship come February, but alternatively, are there any suggestions regarding financing education as an international student? I know about the loan-with-cosigner way but it has its own trappings so I'm not going to try that.


----------

